
Scoble: "I wish I had never heard of Google+’s brand pages" - AndrewWarner
http://scobleizer.com/2011/11/08/i-wish-i-had-never-heard-of-googles-brand-pages/
======
AndrewWarner
tl;dr Scoble created his company's G+ account and now he can't give it to
anyone else at his co or let anyone else post to it because it's tied to his
account.

Worse, he's afraid of accidentally posting personal stuff to his company
account.

